# Curse of the Black Squirrel



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

Here are some picks from my haunt last year.

Day view









Pirate lookout on top of house









Night view









My helmsman









Jail scene- still a work in progress









Thanks for looking.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

nice pics Bauton,
I like the pirate on the roof..
wheres the dog with the jail keys? haha
will you be adding to this for this yr or changing to a dif scene?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice looking haunt. And nice work you put in on your pumpkins. Bet all the kids loved your place.


----------



## Bauton (Apr 5, 2007)

*Jail scene*

Yes, I'm working on it still. I will have the keys etc...


----------

